

Using Guilt Instead of Cryptography   - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/using-guilt-instead-cryptography

======
StavrosK
Yeah, let's implement this, and now _everyone_ has to think twice before
buying an app because they see a dollar bill leaving their hand rather than
some abstract number.

It'll be great for sales!

------
wzdd
I think it's a great idea, but doesn't an abstract representation of cash also
benefit the merchant, because it makes people more likely to make spur-of-the-
moment purchases? Making this process much more concrete and emphasising the
"taking your money away from you" aspect might make everybody less inclined to
pay for things and thus might make a payment system based on this idea
unpopular.

------
buzzblog
I like the camera idea. It would probably work just as well if the
unauthorized user merely _believed_ a picture was being taken; just have a
pop-up message saying so before the transaction is finalized and skip the
picture altogether.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Wouldn't any halfway smart person cover the camera?

Just saying that a confirmation email will be sent is likely not much less
effective than a camera - in either case, the owner will find out that
_someone_ did something nasty.

